# Now this is how you out the OM/ OW



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Cheating Charles: Husband takes revenge on cheating wife outing her lover in letter posted in neighborhood | Mail Online


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

HILARIOUS!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

This is great. I wish this guy would start posting here!


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

The punishment for adultery used to be death....I think he got off easy


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hysterical story, but he could be sued BIG TIME for this.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

F-102 said:


> Hysterical story, but he could be sued BIG TIME for this.


Only if he's lying.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

He's totally blaming the wrong person.

Doesn't even mention his wife in the letter.

She's the one that broke the marital vows, she could have told Charles anything.

He could be some ok dude and for all he knows they were divorced, separated, whatever. 

Hubby missed the boat on this one.


----------



## portabledorothy (Mar 19, 2013)

Agree with totamm, how is she exempt?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Shaggy approves of this method!


----------



## The bishop (Aug 19, 2012)

He did mention in the letter after catching her again the he will be divorcing her.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Well........its more than obvious isn't it?:rofl:w


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, I just divorced and didn't even acknowledge the existence of the OM.

So when you meet the next person and you explain how you handled things you can detail how you went ballistic and tried to do as much destruction as possible. Made national news, even. Or you can say that you just divorced them and moved on. 

I did it my way because that is my personality. I don't like drama and fighting. But when I meet people with this kind of revenge-mindedness I steer clear of them.


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I have a new hero, this is absolutely brilliant!

For all of those saying he is misdirecting his anger etc, I am confused. He clearly states that he is divorcing his wife after she continued to deceive him and see this POSOM.

He can't divorce the POSOM, so he's supposed to just leave him be? I believe that there are consequences for our actions in life, and when a BS chooses not to at least notify the spouse/significant other of OM/OW they are actively enabling this continued behavior. Either with their spouse, or with someone else's spouse. 

When I contacted the POSOM, I told him "You don't get to walk away clean from this." I then informed his wife of his extracurricular activities. I could not imagine her continuing to live in the dark, she DESERVED to know. And I couldn't stand the idea that if left unscathed, he would move on to another married woman and destroy another BS's world. 

If someone is knowingly sleeping with a married man or woman, they absolutely deserve the scorn and shame that comes with it. In order for civilization to function, it must reward desired behavior and punish undesired behavior. If we fail to do so, it all goes to crap pretty quickly.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

barbados said:


> Cheating Charles: Husband takes revenge on cheating wife outing her lover in letter posted in neighborhood | Mail Online


:smthumbup: :rofl: :rofl:

He gets bonus points for having this posted on the WWW. You see, there is enough information left on the letter to tell me what State and County this cheater guy is from. I'm sure I'm not the only one who picked up on the clues


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

portabledorothy said:


> Agree with totamm, how is she exempt?


She may not be, the BS was handing these out in the OM's neighborhood.

No point in outing his wife to people who don't even know her.

He's divorcing her, perhaps he's outing her elsewhere in some other way.

I dunno.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

survivorwife said:


> :smthumbup: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> He gets bonus points for having this posted on the WWW. You see, there is enough information left on the letter to tell me what State and County this cheater guy is from. I'm sure I'm not the only one who picked up on the clues


It was originally posted to Reddit.

A husband's passive aggressive note to his neighbors about his cheating wife. : pics

If you check that thread you'll find a crapload of MOD deleted posts where Redditors had tracked the OM down through Google Maps and posted those pics of his house and "White Truck".


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

tacoma said:


> It was originally posted to Reddit.
> 
> A husband's passive aggressive note to his neighbors about his cheating wife. : pics
> 
> If you check that thread you'll find a crapload of MOD deleted posts where Redditors had tracked the OM down through Google Maps and posted those pics of his house and "White Truck".


Just for fun I googled the information available. Pretty sure I've got the right guy.

Wonder what his life's been like lately.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

tacoma said:


> It was originally posted to Reddit.
> 
> A husband's passive aggressive note to his neighbors about his cheating wife. : pics
> 
> If you check that thread you'll find a crapload of MOD deleted posts where Redditors had tracked the OM down through Google Maps and posted those pics of his house and "White Truck".


 Wow, do much for reddit's so called letting people say what they want. The actually deleted posts! The means reddit has shown their true colors, they let you post what you want when it's in line with their left learning politics, but you go after a cheating scumbag and they suddenly have standards. Just another bunch of self important hypocrite hipsters I guess.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> The punishment for adultery used to be death....I think he got off easy


Exactly what I was thinking. People tend to forget that when you take away the consequence of sin, sin tends to flourish and infect.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Shaggy approves of this method!


And that´s why me like SHAGGY


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Yet another good one :

Catching my lying husband? Priceless: Scorned wife gets revenge with giant billboard play on MasterCard ads | Mail Online


----------

